# 89 maxi



## JTaz88 (Mar 3, 2010)

Alright well heres the deal i have my 89 max all stock. i wanna go with engine first because everything else is in working order for the one exception. now i'm looking into make this large car driftble with a front wheel drive engine. i wanna go turbo. but not sure which looking for major advise my first project car. :wtf:


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You want to Drift? Get rid of the Maxima and get a RWD car. If youre that hard-set on wanting to do it with your Maxima, you can convert it to RWD...But that would require a huge budget and a LOT of work. Youre best bet is to find a RWD car and work from there.

Like Ive seen on shirts...MY MAXIMA CANT DRIFT, BUT IT SLIDES WITH STYLE.


----------



## JTaz88 (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL ok true true but i wanna have some power under the hood any suggestions....


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You could always do a custom turbo set-up. There's no kits made for it that I know of so you'll have to build it all yourself, which could be fun.


----------



## JTaz88 (Mar 3, 2010)

well i was looking at the VG30DETT engine but not sure if that could work with the tran thats in there i'd hope so its the same 3.0 i have in the car just turbo'd


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Its close to the same. Intake is routed different. And you'd have to to a lot of frame work to get the crossmember to hold the motor up. Tranny mount...rack and pinion would have to be redone, because the motor and trans bellhousing would be sitting further back...so you would have to also notch the firewall.

Its a LOT of work. But if you have time and money anything's possible.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

In the end it might just be cheaper and easier to see about importing an A31 Cefiro. Those were RWD.


----------



## JTaz88 (Mar 3, 2010)

wow i'm in love? i googled that A31. its like a skyline  i'm impressed


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Yes sir! I wish we had those in the US.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

JTaz88 said:


> well i was looking at the VG30DETT engine but not sure if that could work with the tran thats in there i'd hope so its the same 3.0 i have in the car just turbo'd


won't fit.
VG30DE is too wide


----------



## JTaz88 (Mar 3, 2010)

internetautomart said:


> won't fit.
> VG30DE is too wide


....  that is the stock engine  it fit fine i hope


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

JTaz88 said:


> ....  that is the stock engine  it fit fine i hope


no it's not.
NO maxima EVER came with a VG30DE
a VG30E yes
a VE30DE yes
a VQ30DE yes
a VQ35DE yes
an L24E yes
a VG30DE NO


----------



## JTaz88 (Mar 3, 2010)

internetautomart said:


> no it's not.
> NO maxima EVER came with a VG30DE
> a VG30E yes
> a VE30DE yes
> ...


i stand corrected. but what engine am i looking at everytime i lift up my hood. lol sorry i am a rookie. but hey we all start some where. i reread the maxima overview and i guess is the VE30DE i don't know much but i was intrested in turbo lol


----------



## Amast3rMind69 (Sep 30, 2009)

If you wanna drift get a 240, you aint gonna get anywhere with a maxima (to much doe)


----------

